# betta breeding tips



## crowntailbettalover (Mar 16, 2009)

i have had an amazing experience with almost all fish. my family happens 2 be a fish loving family and im the same. my personal biggest experience is bettas. 
1. to breed a betta, buy a healthy female and male. make sure u no their age.breeding age=no more that 1 and ahalf yrs old. starting 2 be more is harder 2 breed or cant breed. 9 months is best.dont buy the female 2 smaller or larger than the male. about half his size. abit bigger like half a cm.
2. let the male start building his bubble nest and finishing it.
3. when he is finished, introduce them by putting them in the same tank but seperate by a glass screen or plastic. after 3 hours, take away the screen. if he tears or hurt her 2 badly seperate them. if he wrap himself around her after nipping or kinda biting her, sperate them. wait till u can see eggs inside of her then take away the screen if from b4 he wrapped himself around her. 
4. might be a bit more nipping and biting but if her wraps himself aroung her get ready to take her out. he will squeeze all of the eggs out. then when he lets go to pick up the egg take her out. 
5. u should be expecting about 100 babies. some dont survive. in about 3 days the eggs hatch. u should get abot 90 small bowls. about 2 in. from bottom to up and across. 
6. keep the male with the babies for 2 days. u should breed in a medium size tank. put the male in a diff container than female. 
7. boil eggs and take the boiled yolk and smash it. put in a small portion of the smashed yolk. 
8. in about a week take out the babies and put them in their own container.(2 in. width, height, and length. 
9. enjoy ur babies. remember, some dont survive. u could sell them at 3 month old. good enough profit. u can rebreed ur bettas a couple more time with each other but follow these same steps. u can reuse the bowls 2! enjoy:-D


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

wait, a bowl with a 2" diameter? for a betta? even petsmart doesn't stoop that low!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would think at least a gallon sized container until they can be moved to a larger, permanent home.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree with DQ on this one! how much research did u do?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It takes a LOT of research and planning to breed bettas.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ya, it takes a ton of research to bread all fish, and even more for aggressive species such as bettas!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

NO NO NO NO NO!!! Did you look this up at all?!?! this is NOT all correct...


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

You can NOT just put two bettas in together and let them breed. They will likely kill eachother. It takes careful conditioning of both bettas so that the female can produce eggs and they will both be ready to breed before you even attempt to breed them.

While I have heard of that size containers before, I absolutely, 100% do NOT agree with it at all. If I breed I will use 2.5 gallon containers for the fry, and I would say 1 gal minimum while they are still small, and as DQ said, this is a temporary arrangement.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You would also have to get the fish from a breeder and not a pet store. Most pet store bettas are already too old to breed or have some sort of disease.

And its more like 250 babies... not 100.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you definitely need for the parents to be healthy.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol i think i feel a rant coming on...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh oh. lol


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Cody, I'd have to disagree with you on that one. I also belong to another forum where people are pretty serious about breeding bettas. From what they have said, I'd say it's more common for around 100 or slightly fewer babies to result from a spawn. I suppose 250 could happen, but I think that's more the exception rather than the normal.

In any event, because of their nature bettas require a good deal of time, effort, and money to breed. People should understand an accept that responsibility before even attempting to breed. I will not say any more because I don't want this to turn into a rant, but I will say that I am glad to see so many people who care and seem to have done their research even if they are not breeding


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I read in my betta book that there may be up to a thousend eggs but only a fraction survive. The larger the tank, the betterthe chance of more fry surviving.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I've never heard of that....could it be a typo? Honestly, I don't think 1000 eggs could physically fit into one female betta. I'm not critisizing you DQ, I just doubt that is possible


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

My female betta (the other night actually) released about 100 eggs. She was going to explode with all the eggs she had. She easily could have let out 200+ more is I didn't both her. 300+ eggs is defiantley possible.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know if it was a typo or not but thats what I read. I do know that a male and female will wrap several times before they are fiinished.Yeah, it doesn't seem possible for a female to hold that many eggs. I have never seen my female full of eggs or release eggs.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

The most I ever hear of is 300, I think 150 is more common


----------

